# Dale Walborn info



## tubejig (Apr 5, 2010)

Wanting to do a little bass fishing at Dale Walborn, anyone have an update on numbers of fish, quality, am I wasting my time? Horsepower limit, does it have a good ramp? Thanks


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

They have a nice ramp at the marina, a ten horse limit I believe, and some decent bass , I've done good on the bass.


----------



## olejoe (Jan 22, 2007)

Stark parks control it with a 10 hp limit, but plenty of bass boats use it with just their electrics. Ramp is good. The gate is locked at night but is unlocked at 6 a.m. I think. There is some good bass in there but no weeds and where it is shallow its mostly hard. (rocks) It can get busy with kayaks and other boats even during the week. If you go under the bridge, stay to the right of the islands. The left side super shallow with small tree stumps or branches. Have fun!!


----------



## tubejig (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks to all for the info.


----------



## SeA nYmPhO (Mar 25, 2008)

I'd say wasting your time. A Lot better bass lakes not far from there.


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

SeA nYmPhO said:


> I'd say wasting your time. A Lot better bass lakes not far from there.


You got that right. Good for crappies and cats.


----------



## MogadoreRez87 (Feb 14, 2009)

Heard they started stocking walborn with hybrids last year. Anyone seen any?


----------



## fish*FEAR*me (Mar 8, 2006)

I think it's a pretty good bass lake. Especially if you like flipping. Most of the shoreline is all nice laydowns.


----------



## jb1976 (May 1, 2015)

This was last month at walborn, they are about 3 times the size they were last year.


----------



## jb1976 (May 1, 2015)

Last summer


----------



## exide9922 (Aug 9, 2010)

They grow very quickly their first 2 years


----------



## Rstacc (Aug 21, 2015)

This came end of april, walborn is a big bass factory but does get tough after spawn and thru summer


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Rstacc said:


> This came end of april, walborn is a big bass factory but does get tough after spawn and thru summer
> View attachment 210043


Big bass! You eat them?


----------



## ItsAlwaysSunnyInNEOhio (Jun 18, 2013)

c. j. stone said:


> Big bass! You eat them?


If he did, there will be hell to pay.


----------



## REY298 (Apr 3, 2014)

jb1976 said:


> View attachment 210034
> 
> 
> Are these wipers or white bass? When did ODNR start stocking these beauties? Is there a slot limit? These guys get huge on the Ohio and West Branch! Great Fighters!I Think they might fight harder than Large Mouth.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Stark metro parks stocked the wipers a year or so ago in deer creek and walborn, not sure if they put a size limit on them , hope so cause they can get to b a nice size, have caught them at Cumberland dam and they fight nice. West branch had them but not many.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Is Deer Creek under Stark Parks?(Knew Walborn was, also they recently took over Quail Hollow).


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

c. j. stone said:


> Is Deer Creek under Stark Parks?(Knew Walborn was, also they recently took over Quail Hollow).


Yes Stark Parks owns Deer Creek too.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Yep the Rangers lock the gates at dark and open in the morning.


----------



## jb1976 (May 1, 2015)

Rey298 they are wipers, small one was last year, bigger one was this year.


----------



## Rstacc (Aug 21, 2015)

c. j. stone said:


> Big bass! You eat them?


This was a tournament


----------



## Rstacc (Aug 21, 2015)

Of course I ate them!


----------

